# [SOLVED] Compaq Presario CQ60-215DX Windows XP Video Drivers



## nordic.nymph (May 30, 2009)

I just replaced Vista with Xp on my laptop and had driver problems
I found a thread on this forum:









And I downloaded and installed all of those drivers.

I now have internet, wireless, my keyboard shortcuts, and sound, but when installing the NVIDIA video drive the installation failed. I followed the instructions for the manual install but when I get to the part where I'm supposed to select the driver, there is nothing even remotely resembling GeForce 8200. I've tried running windows update to see if that might fix anything, but my screen still skips and lags while watching videos, browsing the internet, or scrolling on just about anything. 

Any ideas?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Compaq Presario CQ60-215DX Windows XP Video Drivers*

Hi,
See if this driver will install:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/geforce_notebook_winxp_185.85_whql.html

Let us know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## nordic.nymph (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Compaq Presario CQ60-215DX Windows XP Video Drivers*



BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> See if this driver will install:
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/geforce_notebook_winxp_185.85_whql.html
> 
> ...


omfg thank you. it's perfect. ray:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Compaq Presario CQ60-215DX Windows XP Video Drivers*

Glad it worked out for you!

Do you have any other issues?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## nordic.nymph (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Compaq Presario CQ60-215DX Windows XP Video Drivers*

Not sure yet. I know I can watch dvds with this, but It doesn't play the disc. It recognizez it as a dvd, and even shows the menu but when I tell it to play it just closes down. When I tried it with a different movie the movie tried to get online and download something to play itself, so I'm downloading nero showtime right now to see if it's just cause i don't have a dvd player program.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Compaq Presario CQ60-215DX Windows XP Video Drivers*

You will need a DVD program (Third Party) of some sort.
Win DVD, Cyberlink DVD etc.
XP does not have a DVD program by itself.
Bill


----------



## nordic.nymph (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Compaq Presario CQ60-215DX Windows XP Video Drivers*

Installing nero worked.

Thanx for the help.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario CQ60-215DX Windows XP Video Drivers*

You are awesome BCCOMP!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Compaq Presario CQ60-215DX Windows XP Video Drivers*

Hi nordic.nymph:wave:
Glad you have it sorted out!
I will mark this thread as SOLVED and close it.
If you need to have it reopened, just PM me.

Thanks Riskyone101 for the complimentray:

Bill:grin:


----------

